# Current 3 litters



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all
Here are my three current litters, now wondering which ones to keep out of the bunches, so which ones do you like and why?
First litter, about 2 weeks and a bit weeks now and opened eyes








Question about these little ones the inside of the ears is brown instead of black will this change or stay the same as they get older?

Second litter and third litter were born from 2 sisters in the same cage and no more than 2 days apart so not sure who belongs to who so just seperated up by colour, not quite up to opening eyes, but these 2 bunches seem to have grown quicker than the black and whites.








The one with the mainly white markings I have nicknamed ear muffs









And the three with the mainly white markings are super shiny and silky compared to the others so think they could be satins?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

My favourite of the bandeds is the middle one who is the best marked. I have a huge soft spot for bandeds as the mouse who got me 'into' mice in a big way was a black satin banded.

My favourite of the chocolates has to be the one who is mainly chocolate with a few white splodges. And my favourite of the chams is the middle one at the bottom. It does look like you may have some satins in there


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I like the one in the top middle of the blacks and white. It looks like you may have an even marked in the chocolates on the bottom in the middle of the second pic. And I like the the champagne on the top at the left and that one definitely looks satin to me.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

The best marked bandeds are staying, the one with the best marking is actually a boy so he will come in handy, I really like the banded marking they look so clean and crisp.

Should have put a belly pic up too as the choc and cham marked are actually choc and tan and cham and tan marked, so right little odd balls.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Some slightly sad news, the mother of the banded litter I found dead yesterday  she was sitting in the corner of her tank the day before eating as normal, I worked out the dates and the little ones are just over 3 weeks old so was worried about them eating but have seen them eating so they are now fending for themselves but seem to be doing fine so far.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your doe, but just feed the kittens lots of nutritious squidgy food like bread and lactol mash and they'll be fine 

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That reeks! So sorry for your loss.


----------

